# John Prine has Passed - Covid19 Takes Another



## MrWhoopee (Apr 8, 2020)

John Prine, Who Chronicled the Human Condition in Song, Dies at 73 (Published 2020)
					

A singer and songwriter with a raspy voice and a gift for offbeat humor, he was revered by his peers, including Bob Dylan. He died of the coronavirus.




					www.nytimes.com
				




One of the best.  
This is one of  my all-time favorites, I cry whenever I hear it.


----------



## graham-xrf (Apr 8, 2020)

@MrWhoopee :
Hey Craig - thanks for this. It had me reaching for the bass guitar to rub the country music ballad itch, and it was great.
It has only been three weeks or so since we also lost Kenny Rogers, although in that case, not from the corona thing.

I am apprehensive, because I have been hospitalized before with one collapsed lung and pneumonia in both, from flu secondary infection.
With only the odd horse or sheep to assail the ears of, it is resorting to the music that helps me not get too over-messed up about it.
My saxophone, bass guitar, and a YouTube-driven stream of best country music, smooth jazz, blues, and best ballad rock from my youth is what does it.

HM has thirty thousand members. There are going to be at least some subscriptions not renewed. I don't want to be one of them, so I am going to hold up here in the country, with absolute minimal vectors into the place, until this thing dies out, and nobody has to choose between me and some teenager over who gets the good kit.

A real pity about John Prine. At least his music stays with us.


----------



## Manual Mac (Apr 8, 2020)

Saw him in Portland Ore little while back.
What a huge loss.


----------



## FOMOGO (Apr 8, 2020)

Always one of my favorites, We had a John Prine Party at our place in PR a few years back. Was amazed how many people had never heard of him. Listened this morning to a young Nashville singer perform a song she wrote for John"Burn one with John Prine". Mike


----------



## C-Bag (Apr 8, 2020)

This is so sad. I've been a huge fan of John Prine since my college days. He epitomizes the musical storyteller. The world is a darker place( if that even possible) without him. At least he lived long enough to see Peabody Coal go bankrupt. 

RIP Mr. Prine.


----------



## Reddinr (Apr 8, 2020)

The John Prine / Bonnie Raitt rendition of "Angel from Montgomery" is one of my favorites.


----------



## westerner (Apr 8, 2020)

I cannot stop myself.
I enjoyed Mr. Prine's music for a great long time. I subscribe to Sirius radio, and listen to the Outlaw Country channel 75% of the time. They play a great selection of John's music on a regular basis. I like the guy. I am a fan.

That said, HE DID NOT DIE OF COVID-19.  He died of complications of a lifetime of lifestyle choices. He had cancer twice in his life, the latest being LUNG cancer. He was 73 years old, and smoked for most of it.

I take offense at the politicization of this bug. Prine's death will be tallied among it's victims, but the truth is he was compromised to the point MANY other bugs could have done him in. If you cannot swim, and fall into the lake and drown, what was the cause of death? 

Moderators please feel free to take this down, if it crosses your lines. I apologize for the rant, but I cannot stand by and hear others put the blame where it does not belong.


----------



## C-Bag (Apr 8, 2020)

I knew he was in bad shape for quite a while but thanks for the info Jim.

For some reason I'd forgotten the first John Prine song I ever learned to sing. Appropriate maybe?


----------



## MrWhoopee (Apr 9, 2020)

[/QUOTE]


westerner said:


> I cannot stop myself.
> That said, HE DID NOT DIE OF COVID-19.  He died of complications of a lifetime of lifestyle choices. He had cancer twice in his life, the latest being LUNG cancer. He was 73 years old, and smoked for most of it.
> I take offense at the politicization of this bug. Prine's death will be tallied among it's victims, but the truth is he was compromised to the point MANY other bugs could have done him in.



John Prine definitely had underlying health problems, just like thousands of others who have died or will die during this pandemic. His conditions were largely due to bad choices, other's may be due to bad luck or a combination of factors. What they will all have in common is that they were alive, if not particularly healthy, before contracting Covid-19 and dying. Covid-19 was the precipitating factor, the last nail.  Those underlying conditions will be listed as contributing factors, not the cause of death. Attempting to ascribe their deaths to the underlying conditions IS politicizing the virus.

There are plenty of combative threads on this subject over on PM. I suggest you take this there.


----------



## middle.road (Apr 9, 2020)

I read yesterday morning that he had passed.
Talk about an artist whose work touched down in so many genres...
Somewhere in the basement I imagine I still have a couple of 'mix' tapes we made up in the '70s.

Went out into the shop and loaded up a 'Trop Rock' playlist on Spotify,
And the second song was one with John doing a duet with Iris DeMent. 
Prine's songs don't normally come up on Trop Rock 'Playlists'. . .


----------



## Janderso (Apr 9, 2020)

I'm glad you guys are talking about this subject of "cause of death".
There was a story on the evening news last night, this doctor was upset because if you die and you test positive for Covid 19, you died because of the virus.
He gave a couple examples of one baby that was born after 22 weeks in the womb. The lungs aren't developed properly for one, the mother had tested positive for Covid 19, so the baby died of the virus.
In my book, that is not right. Lets stop the hysteria and call the cause as the reason for death.
Don't get me wrong, I think this virus is a serious health risk.
This is from the CDC web site this morning >>>>>
The overall cumulative COVID-19 associated hospitalization rate is 4.6 per 100,000, with the highest rates in persons 65 years and older (13.8 per 100,000) and 50-64 years (7.4 per 100,000). These rates are similar to what is seen at the beginning of an annual influenza epidemic. <<<<<<

Let's round it up, 5 people out of 100,000, are hospitalized due to complications from the virus.
Let's keep this in perspective.
>>>>
Cigarette *smoking* is responsible for more than 480,000 *deaths* per year in the United States, including more than 41,000 *deaths* resulting from secondhand *smoke* exposure. 
>>>>>
The annual age-adjusted *suicide* rate is 13.42 per 100,000 individuals. 
<<<<<
In 2017, *gun deaths* reached their highest level since 1968 with 39,773 *deaths* by firearm, of which 23,854 were by suicide and 14,542 were homicides. The rate of firearm *deaths* per 100,000 people rose from 10.3 per 100,000 in 1999 to 12 per 100,000 in 2017, with 109 people dying per day. 
<<<<<<<

Just saying.....


----------



## middle.road (Apr 9, 2020)

I actually thought we'd be discussing John Prine, his career, and his music...
Just sayin'   


Janderso said:


> I'm glad you guys are talking about this subject of "cause of death".
> ..._clipped_


----------



## Janderso (Apr 9, 2020)

Sorry,
I got carried away.
Don't know the guy.
My bad.


----------



## middle.road (Apr 10, 2020)

John Prine's Life In 10 Songs : All Songs Considered
					

On this special edition of All Songs Considered, we look back at the life and legacy of the late John Prine through ten of the defining songs from his nearly 50-year career.Host Bob Boilen is joined by NPR Music's Ann Powers as they play cuts from across the singer's deep catalog, from his...




					www.npr.org


----------



## Old Mud (Apr 10, 2020)

MrWhoopee said:


> John Prine, Who Chronicled the Human Condition in Song, Dies at 73 (Published 2020)
> 
> 
> A singer and songwriter with a raspy voice and a gift for offbeat humor, he was revered by his peers, including Bob Dylan. He died of the coronavirus.
> ...


  I have that cd in my car and listen to it often. Yes John was one of the Best. RIP.


----------



## vtcnc (Apr 10, 2020)

Thank you for bringing this back on track everyone.


----------

